# Tramadol dose



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

Ruben had an ACL/meniscus repair done last Wednesday (five days ago). He's on Vetprofen (twice a day, don't know the dose) and 50mg of Tramadol three times a day. Yesterday evening he started panting and circling on the rug. 

He weighs about 17 lbs. I began to worry that the Tramadol might be causing side effects, so I cut his dose back by half. Is this a normal postoperative dose, and could it cause these kinds of side effects? I don't want him to be in pain, but am concerned that it might be too much medicine for him.

Thanks!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My first Havanese Sparky was on several heart meds and Tramadol for comfort. I don't remember the dosage, but that sounds like a pretty large dosage for 17lbs. I know for us the dosage is 50-100mg. I would call the vet and double check if 50mg is the correct dose.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

I have no idea of the correct dosage, but I did find this info online. Judging by this, it looks like 50 mg is too much for a 17 lb. dog.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just googled dog dosage of Tramadol. Looks like the usual dosage is 0.45mg -1.8mg per lb. every 8-12 hrs.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Tramadol For Dogs: Dosage, Side Effects and More


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Just wondered if the pill dosage was a typo. Here's what a 50 mg pill looks like.

https://www.drugs.com/imprints/an-627-14580.html


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm thinking that the 50mg pill should be a divided dose! I would definitely call the vet.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

I think it must be a typo too. Last year Julie had an ACL repair and was prescribed carprofen 25 mg..1/2 tab and tramadol 5mg...as needed for pain, but not more than every 8 hours...she weighs 13 lbs. I think she ended up only using the tramadol for a few days. 
Sounds like need to check with your vet re dosage and side effects. Good luck with the recovery..keeping a hav from running, jumping, is a challenge! Sending healing thoughts to you and Reuben.


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds right, I will call the vet tomorrow. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo is 11.5 lbs and the dose of Tramadol he got after his stomach pain episode was 25 mg.


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

I called the vet and am waiting to hear back from him. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes always consult with your vet when it comes to drugs. It is inappropriate for us to give advice when it comes to this sort of thing. We are NOT QUALIFIED.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It's good to have a discussion if there is any question about medications. Always important to review with the vet specific dose to be given and ask about the side effects while at the pet hospital. My first Havanese had several seizures due to a medication that was prescribed by a vet. Hopefully Furfan's Tramadol dose was correct.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Just wondering if you got the medication straightened out from the vet....:wave::wave:


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Hope your doggy will be okay soon and hope the post of the members here will helped you.


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

I wanted to let you know how Ruben's Tramadol issue was resolved. I called the ortho vet, and he said yes, he really did mean 50mg 3 times a day because he wanted to keep Ruben sedated while his knee heals. Then, just to be sure, I called Ruben's regular vet, and they said the dose seemed right also. So I started increasing his dose slowly, while watching him for side effects, and he seemed to be okay. My husband is convinced that I am completely neurotic now.

I have to admit that we never did get all the way up to the full dose, and today is the last day of the meds. However, his knee seems quite a bit better, and he's a lot perkier than he was a few days ago. He's actually putting a little weight on his leg now!

Thank you all for your input! I don't know how we managed before the Internet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

